# Trying to post pics of my first spider/tiger wrap



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

http://i310.photobucket.com/albums/kk424/thebeachcaster/loomis3.jpg?t=1215281376

http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk424/thebeachcaster/th_loomislast.jpg


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*try again*























































OK think I got it now...Not the best with computers so I am happy to know how to post pics.

Sorry the photos are not better and I will try to better next time...The spider is my first attempt at this kind of wrap and I know my next one will be much better. I could have done more thread adjustment but at some point you got to epoxy. I tied it off with tiger wraps at both ends and love how it turned out. Hope ya'll like it!


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Real pretty work. Those colors works good together.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's awesome. Nice color choices.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Excellent work, love the colors also.

PD


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thanks guys!*

I owe a lot to P&S and those that contribute pics and how-to info. Next time I will try to cut down on the glare in my pics...I gotta get my own camera and play a little with it. I understand now when others have posted that pics don't do the work justice...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Man....

You should go to Apex and teach Jeb how to custom wrap rods!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 21, 2007)

Stunning! Congrats.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Ryan, You know I owe you a thanks for helping me with my first rod, and pics you have posted here...

You know I should also curse you for it also!!!

Shout out to Cookie!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hey Cookie!*

Nice to hear from you.


Hope your doing good.

You gotta get Ward to build Mrs. Cookie a flounder rod.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Wow....*

That is impressive....I got and 1143 that will need rewrapped  Come on to apex and show me how!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Jeb...*

Convince Ryan to wrap the 1143....I'll go and watch how he wraps it up and then you can pay me to tell you how he does it But seriously, your rods put big fish on the beach...I know of a nitro you built that put 4 on the sand and that rod is still young. 

I'm thinking about an 1143 also...bet is a great rod for big bucktails and big hopkins.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

looks great.


----------

